# We are confused so scammers profit.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It used to be easy to detect a pending scam on the phone as the caller would have an African or Asian accent. But now with so many immigrants working at call centres in UK you just can't tell anymore.
Our Nat West and Barclays banks used to have call centres in India. But the other day I called about a problem and this heavily accented 'gentleman' wanted to run through some security questions with me. 
Angg onn I said I refuse to divulge any of our details with India. Agreed he said I am Ashia Benshami in Bristol.!!!

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Agreed he said I am Ashia Benshami in Bristol.!!!
> 
> Ray.


Well he would say that wouldn't he?:wink2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you called them, then you would have been at the correct place, so how was it possible to be a scam.They have security questions that check who you are.Without these they cannot access your account to answer your questions.

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OH boy Cabby. Have you tried calling a bank call centre in Asia?
And have you had African and Asian 'gentlemen' call you back?

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes many times, but the bank I now use has UK call centres, and I tell them I do not accept call backs.I am as suspicious as you mate. But you have more reason to be like that if I recall.

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Got another scam e-mail today from 'edf'...??
As I am an edf client it looked plausible offering me vouchers. But it was in English and I am a French edf client.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am an edf customer and not had any vouchers.:crying::crying:


cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Be my guest Cabby..................................... Ray.

http://www.fencewaste.com/a.html?tp...yYXguY29tL2FmZl9jP29mZmVyX2lkPTg3JmFmZl9pZD01 Our own way of saying
"Thank You"! 
Congratulations raynipper!

We are giving you this discount voucher to say "Thank you" simply for being a customer.

Ten thousand people can get at least £100 off their electricity bill this season. Some will be paid automatically. Others have to claim or they will not get it. The sooner you claim the better.

Claim your discount voucher now!

You are receiving this email from WhiteSide Media because you are subscribed to our distribution list. You can unsubscribe here or by sending a self-addressed letter to: 
PMB #225 9975 Wadsworth Pkwy., Unit K2
Westminster, CO 80021 USA
http://unsub.fencewaste.com/unsub/unsubscribe.html?c=517603


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

well did you?

1. get the £100 off vouchers

2. hav to claim them and even more important;

3. *UNSUBSCRIBE *from such junk sites.... presumably you have ticked a box at some stage in the past 200 years..... which you shouldn't have.....

Such simple failures of either ticking (in some cases) or not ticking (in other cases) can have very long lasting results as the recent reports about pensioners being scammed by charities selling their details to unscrupulous organisations has shown.....

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Presumably s it's addressed to my screen name it's been group sold to add companies. 
I just bin em Dave as I probably get several a week.

Ray.


----------

